# Biglietti Milan-PSV



## Jino (17 Agosto 2013)

Si sa da qualche parte quanti biglietti sono stati venduti?! E' per capire se mi conviene andare già lunedi a prenderli o posso aspettare ancora un pochino...

Direi che comunque si può usare il topic per qualsiasi domanda in merito o più semplicemente per vedere chi di noi ci va


----------



## Sheldon92 (17 Agosto 2013)

io l'ho preso lunedì mattina


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2013)

presi 4 biglietti lunedì mattina...


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Ti posso dire che quando l' ho preso io, martedi mattina, il mio settore era quasi tutto verde (2' arancio). Considera che è la settimana di ferragosto, se ne han venduti 15 mila e già tanto secondo me


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2013)

Lunedì vado


Curva


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Agosto 2013)

io non l'ho ancora preso...martedi penso di andarci


----------



## Bawert (18 Agosto 2013)

E' compreso nell'abbonamento?


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Agosto 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> E' compreso nell'abbonamento?



no

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lunedì vado
> 
> 
> Curva



mmm..come mai????


----------



## Bawert (18 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> no



uffi... grazie per la risposta


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mmm..come mai????



Guarda che io quando vado è sempre curva eh, se devo andare a guardare la partita seduto come a teatro la guardo a casa su SKY...

Tra l'altro forse mi faccio pure l'abbonamento al campionato quest'anno


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2013)

Ah ok, allora vado a prenderli anch'io martedi per il secondo arancio


----------



## Albijol (18 Agosto 2013)

Si sanno i prezzi dei biglietti?


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Si sanno i prezzi dei biglietti?



Fascia B..per darti un parametro la curva costa 20 e il 2 arancio sarà sui 35/40

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Guarda che io quando vado è sempre curva eh, se devo andare a guardare la partita seduto come a teatro la guardo a casa su SKY...
> 
> Tra l'altro forse mi faccio pure l'abbonamento al campionato quest'anno


Ottimo ottimo!!pensavo andassi al secondo arancio...
dove ti metti in curva?mi raccomando vedi di uscire senza voce


----------



## Albijol (18 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Fascia B..per darti un parametro la curva costa 20 e il 2 arancio sarà sui 35/40
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Grazie! Dove consigli di andare per uno come me che verrebbe per la prima volta?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Vai al secondo arancio che vedi decentemente e stai tranquillo


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grazie! Dove consigli di andare per uno come me che verrebbe per la prima volta?



O al secondo arancio o al 1 blu/verde(non nelle prime file) se vuoi vedere i giocatori piu da vicino

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Albijol ha scritto:


> Grazie! Dove consigli di andare per uno come me che verrebbe per la prima volta?



O al secondo arancio o al 1 blu/verde(non nelle prime file) se vuoi vedere i giocatori piu da vicino


----------



## Sheldon92 (18 Agosto 2013)

Io sto al secondo anello rosso, settore 230...qualcuno di voi sarà nelle mie vicinanze?


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ottimo ottimo!!pensavo andassi al secondo arancio...
> dove ti metti in curva?mi raccomando vedi di uscire senza voce


Mi metto sull'angolo verso il settore arancio, ovviamente esco senza voce ma almeno non ho tutte le bandiere davanti...


A te manco lo chiedo dove ti metti


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi metto sull'angolo verso il settore arancio, ovviamente esco senza voce ma almeno non ho tutte le bandiere davanti...
> 
> 
> A te manco lo chiedo dove ti metti



va bè le bandiere sventolano solo a inizio e fine partita..a me non danno fastidio piu di tanto!sabato sei a verona?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi metto sull'angolo verso il settore arancio, ovviamente esco senza voce ma almeno non ho tutte le bandiere davanti...
> 
> 
> A te manco lo chiedo dove ti metti



va bè le bandiere sventolano solo a inizio e fine partita..a me non danno fastidio piu di tanto!sabato sei a verona?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi metto sull'angolo verso il settore arancio, ovviamente esco senza voce ma almeno non ho tutte le bandiere davanti...
> 
> 
> A te manco lo chiedo dove ti metti



va bè le bandiere sventolano solo a inizio e fine partita..a me non danno fastidio piu di tanto!sabato sei a verona?


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> va bè le bandiere sventolano solo a inizio e fine partita..a me non danno fastidio piu di tanto!sabato sei a verona?



È anche perché per me in mezzo c'è troppo casino.

Comunque non vado, per me per il razzismo quella partita sarà uno schifo, 3000 interruzioni.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È anche perché per me in mezzo c'è troppo casino.
> 
> Comunque non vado, per me per il razzismo quella partita sarà uno schifo, 3000 interruzioni.



No non penso sinceramente..comunque se vuoi fare un salto in mezzo mi trovi!


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> No non penso sinceramente..comunque se vuoi fare un salto in mezzo mi trovi!



Ok bello, se faccio l'abbonamento comunque magari una volta ci si trova a mangiare un pane con birretta


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2013)

Ma al preliminare ci sarò l'inno della champions!?


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ok bello, se faccio l'abbonamento comunque magari una volta ci si trova a mangiare un pane con birretta



Certamente..


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma al preliminare ci sarò l'inno della champions!?



Eh si !


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ok bello, se faccio l'abbonamento comunque magari una volta ci si trova a mangiare un pane con birretta



Ah! Stai attento perche il passo tra andare al lato della curva in disparte, e a venire in mezzo, andando anche in trasferta, è breve! Parlo per esperienza personale


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh si !


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Agosto 2013)

Quanta gente del forum che viene col psv!! Si può fare un meeting!


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2013)

Eh purtroppo per me è dura venire a vedere la coppa campioni in genere, per via del lavoro, questo giro sono in ferie ancora quindi ne aprofitto


----------



## Albijol (19 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> O al secondo arancio o al 1 blu/verde(non nelle prime file) se vuoi vedere i giocatori piu da vicino



Scusa se mi approfitto ancora della tua pazienza, come da consiglio ho preso il biglietto al secondo arancio, ma non mi era minimamente passato per la testa un consiglio sul settore. A me hanno appioppato il settore 258 fila 8, che dici è buono?


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusa se mi approfitto ancora della tua pazienza, come da consiglio ho preso il biglietto al secondo arancio, ma non mi era minimamente passato per la testa un consiglio sul settore. A me hanno appioppato il settore 258 fila 8, che dici è buono?



Non avendo davanti la mappa non saprei dov'è...ma si vede bene ovunque al secondo arancio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Agosto 2013)

Presi al primo anello arancio,settore 161.


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusa se mi approfitto ancora della tua pazienza, come da consiglio ho preso il biglietto al secondo arancio, ma non mi era minimamente passato per la testa un consiglio sul settore. A me hanno appioppato il settore 258 fila 8, che dici è buono?



Potevano fare di meglio  nel senso che sei vicino alla curva nord, quindi sei in una posizione di certo non centrale, per esser al secondo arancio c'è di meglio, se disponibile. Comunque sia l'importante è evitare le prime 3-4 file, perchè la balaustra rompe non poco ed in quello ci sei!


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Agosto 2013)

controllando,in effetti,potevi prendere di molto meglio alla stessa cifra..ma va bè..per la prima volta va benissimo!
io la prima volta rimasi a bocca aperta dal terzo anello blu...


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2013)

Raga ma che documenti servono per acquistare i biglietti ? Perchè io ho la tessera del tifoso e OK, ma devo pure prenderli a un mio amico che non ce l'ha, è sufficiente la carta d'identità vero ?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Raga ma che documenti servono per acquistare i biglietti ? Perchè io ho la tessera del tifoso e OK, ma devo pure prenderli a un mio amico che non ce l'ha, è sufficiente la carta d'identità vero ?



forse il codice fiscale...


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Raga ma che documenti servono per acquistare i biglietti ? Perchè io ho la tessera del tifoso e OK, ma devo pure prenderli a un mio amico che non ce l'ha, è sufficiente la carta d'identità vero ?



Basta la carta d'identità...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> controllando,in effetti,potevi prendere di molto meglio alla stessa cifra..ma va bè..per la prima volta va benissimo!
> io la prima volta rimasi a bocca aperta dal terzo anello blu...



La prima volta la scala del calcio ti toglie il fiato...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ps. biglietto preso! Settore 164 secondo arancio...


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io la prima volta rimasi a bocca aperta dal terzo anello blu...



Idem, anche se solo dopo 1 minuto dalla nebbia dei fumogeni sbucò Dino Fava

Perdemmo 2-1 con marcature di Sensini e Cafu, fu l'unica sconfitta della stagione in campionato ( se non contro la Reggina a scudetto già acquisito ) incredibile


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (20 Agosto 2013)

Dovrei venire pure io, o a questa o alla prima col Genoa in campionato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Agosto 2013)

se volete comunque ci si può trovare prima della partita a bere una birretta...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se volete comunque ci si può trovare prima della partita a bere una birretta...



Panificio per tutti! Le sorelle pazze ci aspettano!

e aggiungo che mi mancano pure!


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Agosto 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Panificio per tutti! Le sorelle pazze ci aspettano!
> 
> e aggiungo che mi mancano pure!



per me va bien..ma la pizzeria delle due fighe o il panificio in axum dove si ritrova la curva?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (20 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> per me va bien..ma la pizzeria delle due fighe o il panificio in axum dove si ritrova la curva?



Io vado in axum ma dimmi qual è la pizzeria delle fighe!?


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Agosto 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Io vado in axum ma dimmi qual è la pizzeria delle fighe!?



ciao san siro si chiama mi pare..una delle due è di quarto


----------



## crescenzago (21 Agosto 2013)

Ciao ragazzi mi sono appena iscritto sul forum. Mercoledì vorrei andare a San Siro a vedere Milan-PSV. 
Secondo voi ci sono possibilità di trovare biglietti il giorno della partita al botteghino? Non vorrei fare 800 Km a vuoto, visto che non sono di Milano.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Agosto 2013)

crescenzago ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi mi sono appena iscritto sul forum. Mercoledì vorrei andare a San Siro a vedere Milan-PSV.
> Secondo voi ci sono possibilità di trovare biglietti il giorno della partita al botteghino? Non vorrei fare 800 Km a vuoto, visto che non sono di Milano.



Si..trovarli si trovano...ma ti consiglio di prenderli prima per sicurezza


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2013)

tutti allo stadio dai ****o


----------



## crescenzago (22 Agosto 2013)

preso il biglietto in una filiale del gruppo Intesa. settore 232, fila 7. E' buono come posto?


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Agosto 2013)

crescenzago ha scritto:


> preso il biglietto in una filiale del gruppo Intesa. settore 232, fila 7. E' buono come posto?



si tranquillo..se non hai la ringhiera davanti si vede benissimo..ma alla fila 7 non dovresti avere problemi


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2013)

5 in un auto, ci si stringe, facciamo casino già in autostrada



I ragazzi hanno bisogno di noi !

- - - Aggiornato - - -



crescenzago ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi mi sono appena iscritto sul forum. Mercoledì vorrei andare a San Siro a vedere Milan-PSV.
> Secondo voi ci sono possibilità di trovare biglietti il giorno della partita al botteghino? Non vorrei fare 800 Km a vuoto, visto che non sono di Milano.



Più che altro ultimamente i biglietti in curva ai botteghini non li vendono più ( scemata colossale ) se vuoi andare lì passa in banca va...Anzi passa comunque che è più comodo


----------



## crescenzago (22 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si tranquillo..se non hai la ringhiera davanti si vede benissimo..ma alla fila 7 non dovresti avere problemi



i posti centrali del 2° rosso erano già tutti esauriti. Del Settore 232 era l'unico posto rimasto..


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2013)

Domandona! Mercoledi mi tocca venire in macchina, il club non fa la corriera  dove posso parcheggiare vicino san siro?!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (25 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Domandona! Mercoledi mi tocca venire in macchina, il club non fa la corriera  dove posso parcheggiare vicino san siro?!



Io parcheggio sempre nei pressi di via Capecelatro, guarda su maps!


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Agosto 2013)

lampugnano e poi a piedi


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

Lampugnano (è a pagamento, se vuoi star sicuro) oppure qualche buco vicino alle mura, se arrivi un paio d'ore prima dell'inizio


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2013)

io sono al secondo verde settore 247


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Allora punto Lampugnano


----------



## Albijol (26 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> controllando,in effetti,potevi prendere di molto meglio alla stessa cifra..ma va bè..per la prima volta va benissimo!
> io la prima volta rimasi a bocca aperta dal terzo anello blu...



Grazie a te e a Jino, la prossima volta sceglierò meglio! Vi volevo fare altre domandine se possibile:
- verrò purtroppo in treno, ho visto che lo Stadio dista 10 km dalla stazione, è facile arrivarci in bus? Un eventuale corsa in taxi quanto mi costerebbe? Il bus c'è dopo la partita?
- Il treno mi riparte alle 6 di mattina, visto che avrò forzatamente tempo libero mi consigliate qualche pub dove poter bivaccare fino all'una le due, così da trascorrere il meno tempo possibile in sala d'attesa?


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grazie a te e a Jino, la prossima volta sceglierò meglio! Vi volevo fare altre domandine se possibile:
> - verrò purtroppo in treno, ho visto che lo Stadio dista 10 km dalla stazione, è facile arrivarci in bus? Un eventuale corsa in taxi quanto mi costerebbe? Il bus c'è dopo la partita?
> - Il treno mi riparte alle 6 di mattina, visto che avrò forzatamente tempo libero mi consigliate qualche pub dove poter bivaccare fino all'una le due, così da trascorrere il meno tempo possibile in sala d'attesa?



dunque dunque...suppongo che arriverai a milano centrale..ti metto la mappa della metro(molto meglio del bus per me)






prendendo la metro avresti due alternative..anzitutto prendi la verde in centrale e scendi a cadorna per prendere la rossa con destinazione RHO FIERA..poi hai due alternative..o scendi a lampugnano dove, o c'è il bus la fai a piedi(fattibilissimo,basta che segui gli altri tifosi)..oppure scendi a piazzale lotto e vai a piedi(fattibilissimo,basta che segui gli altri tifosi)..tutto claro??

per il pub preferisco che ti consigli qualcuno di milano,se c'è, perchè non essendo proprio della città non sono pratico


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Agosto 2013)

All'incirca quanti spettatori ci saranno mercoledì sera?


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Dati alla mano non ne ho, ma non credo oltre i 50.000! Per me saranno 40-45 mila.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Quando l'ho preso settimana scorso ho chiesto al banchiere quanti biglietti ci sono ancora, lui mi ha fatto segno con la mano "hai vogliaaaaa"


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Quanto si paga al parcheggio di Lampugnano?


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

E sopratutto ne ho trovato più di uno, mi date un link a google maps per il parcheggio che intendete?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Non puoi sbagliare, esci dall'autostrada e ci sono le indicazioni


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Quindi trovo le indicazioni per il parcheggio di Lampugnano?

Andare in corriera è sempre stato molto più facile


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quanto si paga al parcheggio di Lampugnano?



poco..è di sicuro quello che costa meno...3€ costerà


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (28 Agosto 2013)

Colle presente allo stadio, stranamente.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Agosto 2013)

51'000 spettatori.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Ieri sera allo stadio c'era tanta voglia di Milan, sarà che era la prima a san siro 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> 51'000 spettatori.



Beh per esser fine agosto sono tanti, a testimonianza dell'amore dei tifosi per il Milan, per quello ci meriteremmo un finale di mercato decente!


----------

